# I installed windows 8 at school!



## set_asside (Mar 7, 2012)

I did not realize what I was doing and REPLACED my current operating system with windows 8. Anyone know what to do. I still have all my files in Windows.Old


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

if it's the school's pc, just have them fix it....do you own it, or do they?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Ah, yes, a modern version of the school of hard knocks. 

If any of your data is not yet backed up this would be the time to correct that.

If it's your computer to return to your "current" (which is now your former) OS you will need to install it or "recover to factory defaults" depending on whether you have the installation DVD/CD or set of Recovery disks. If it's the school's then that's effectively what the IT department will need to do.

And then read the sticky thread at the top of this forum.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Sure glad people read the entire web page before they download and install. Same stuff happened when Windows 7 consumer preview came out and MS had a big RED letter warning on the download page back then.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Check the Control Panel and look for uninstalling programs and Windows 8 just may be listed.
If so do the uninstall from there and your old OS should be restored.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Worth looking for, and the eventual released version may include a feature like that, but Microsoft now says on the download page, "*Important*: If you decide to go back to your previous operating system, you'll need to reinstall it from the recovery or installation media ...".


----------



## ThePCguy95 (Nov 11, 2010)

If it was on a school computer, I just want to hear about the IT department reaction to this one, unless you are able to get it fixed soon enough. But since it is a school one I'm going to bet it doesn't have a recovery partition because of how most schools have all of their programs integrated into the windows install. So I am going to have to say there is anot a very good chance of "fixing" this one.


----------



## Euro12 (Mar 11, 2012)

valis said:


> if it's the school's pc, just have them fix it....do you own it, or do they?


Where in heck is the slot where I can post a question? There are 2 days that i search for it!


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

@ Euro12 If you have a hardware question, go to the Hardware Forum, at the top of the page you will see "NEW" click that and it will start your thread.


----------



## Euro12 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks! I'll go and try!


----------



## Euro12 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot! Found it!


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

There is no way to revert back to Windows 7, it must be a clean install.

You can however, go into that Windows.old folder and see if there is any data you need to save off to removable media.


----------



## Euro12 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes:thanks!


----------



## Iron_Man (Apr 5, 2012)

Well that wasnt very smart... Now what your doing before you do it. This creates many problems for the IT department, who have much better things to do.


----------

